

Stick - A "better" Markdown - thaticecreamman
http://pastebin.com/MRcbWejV

======
mooism2
I don't think it can be fairly described as a better Markdown. One of the
design requirements for Markdown was that it wouldn't look out of place as a
plain text e-mail or usenet posting. This would stick out like a sore thumb.

That's not to say Stick is necessarily worse than Markdown for all purposes.
But it is worse than Markdown by this criterion.

